
Show HN: 44Con, a US style Information Security Conference in the UK. - iuguy
http://www.44con.com/
======
iuguy
I thought I'd show you a project I've been working on with some friends for a
while now (about 3 years for one of them!). The UK, while having some of the
most advanced regulation, technology and people in the world as far as
Information Security is concerned hasn't had a conference on the scale of CCC,
CanSecWest or any of the big American conferences. 44Con aims to change that.
We're bringing in speakers from around the world and putting the UK's biggest
and best business and technical security conference in place.

We have a venue. We have speakers (from around the world) and we have beer. Oh
good god, the beer (thanks to our sponsors!).

What does HN think?

